# Best monofilament



## Buffalo (May 2, 2010)

I just bought myu daughter an open face spinning reel to use with light tackle and plan to put 8lb test on it. Any opinions about the best brand of monofilament? We will be fishing in the Buffalo river in Arkansas.

Thanks


----------



## T_Sebastian (May 12, 2010)

In my opinion, Berkley is the way to go.


----------



## Lone Eagle (Aug 20, 2009)

I must agree with Berlely Trilene. Been using Trilene Big Game Line for some 30 years.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

In that line size (8lb), I would use the trilene xl for a spinning rod


----------



## Buffalo (May 2, 2010)

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## taff (Apr 17, 2008)

Definitly the Trilene XL, tough line with very little memory.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Trilene XL is a limp, low memory line. You can't go wrong with it. 

If you have not fished in awhile and the line has memory (stays in loops when pulled off the reel) tie off to your trailer ball or any stationary object, then back off at least as far as a long cast and stretch the line. Mono has a lot of stretch. Stretch it and it will spring back but it loses some of its memory and makes it cast smoother.


----------



## wwind3 (Sep 30, 2009)

I'm using 20 lb spiderwire on a small spin reel and also on a Zebbieco 33---no memory probs but hell tying knots and will cut your finger off if you arent careful.

Great for retreiving hung up jigs and crappie hooks tho---usually just straighten out


----------



## TXShooter (Aug 13, 2007)

I agree with Trilene XL for that setup.


----------



## bueyescowboy (Apr 10, 2005)

I use walmart brand.....what ever that is..I can't remember. But once again, its probably not the BEST but for cost and me being cheap...its the best for me. I have found it to be a good line, even in 8 lb test. Also, I generally have to re string my reels once or twice a yr due to the pro's that fish with me and haven't learned to operate an open face reel. Its kinda my feeling that its good to replace line ever year due to wear and tear.....but if you go out just once a yr that might be different. I usually go out once a day.


----------



## Lone Eagle (Aug 20, 2009)

BEC, I change the line on my reels 6 to 8 or more times a yesr. Ya think I oughta go to the cheap line?


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Why has nobody mentioned Omni???


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Gee, Buff1, 8 lb might be OK for Arkie trout but do you think it is heavy enough for buffalo. Maybe those razorback version don't get as big as the Texas ones. <G>

Seriously, for the money Trilene XL is as good as you will find.


----------



## bueyescowboy (Apr 10, 2005)

I would say so roger....especially since walmart is so close. But a man of your means.....should only go with the best.
I know one thing I ve got some trilene at the house which I don't know the brand I will look it up. I will not put it on another reel. Its the worst stuff I ve came across.


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

I am a big big fan of the XL like most have mentioned. I did spool up some suffix siege 8lb line on a medium action spinning setup. I have to admit I liked how the line held up. Very tough line that casts well at least off a spinning reel. We were fishing one little lake I go to and we caught about 100 fish each time in the rip rap and the line held up well. No big fish but lots of 1-2 pounders.


----------



## bueyescowboy (Apr 10, 2005)

here's some other things I kind noticed in the post....just bought.....which I assume to be a new person at an open face.....with my experience with the pro's that ride with me....we are talking backlash city. ZZZZZZinnggggggg.......zzzzziiiippppppp....clunk. yea some of them deep down backlash...get the needlenose....finally knife. re string.....couple more times.....zzzzziiiinnnngggggg....zzziiippppp....clunk. I ll still stay with walmart brand cheap line......and here's the kicker....I ve pulled in more fish on walmart than any other brand. Even have talked to guys who say they use the same.....
for a newbie on open face....go cheap......as they get experience then get the best if you got the bucks.
I have worked with my pro's for 2 years....and still today.....zzzzziiiinnnnnggg....ziiiiipppp......clunk. I now have several closed face that I carry just for them. They like them better because at least they catch some fish. Even had some guest the other day with some big stripers on zebco 333. Yea them cheap reels....and ole zebco brought them in.
oh and the zebco..........had walmart line.


----------



## BuckCarraway (Jan 5, 2010)

I use 3 different brand of lines

Mono - Berkley Big Game 15#
Braid - Power Pro 50# & 65#
Fluorocarbon - Seaguar InvizX 6#, 8#, 10#, 12#, 15#, 20# & 25#

I buy in 1000 yard to 3000 yard spools and I change line on my reels about 10 to 16 times a year. I mainly use the Big Game mono as filler for backup so I dont have to put as much of the expensive stuff on the spool.

But If I could only have one line for the rest of my life it would be Berkley Big Game 15# - Best all around line I have ever used.

Sorry BEC but I hate the Walmart line. The issue with it is one spool might be good but the next is bad. Walmart takes the lowest bidder on the supplier and what you get is a ****-shoot.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Buck that is very true about one spool being good and another from another run being bad.


----------



## Troutfisch (Jun 19, 2005)

Berkely Big Game 12 Lb test - been using the stuff for as long as I can remember.


----------



## stewman773 (Jun 19, 2009)

I have been using Stren mono and Berkley XL 12# for years on my spinning reels both work great for me and I usually change my line about 4 times a year.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

I used to be big on Stren, 10 or 12 lb. for my 7 Shimano Curados. I discovered a problem with breaks in the line after even a slight backlash. Several times. It was low memory, but i just couldn't deal with the occasional breaks. I'm trying the XL, and it seems to be fine.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

*Oddball of bunch*

P line.
the CXX Strong line is the toughest i've ever used. but has memory problems
The CX Premium has little or no memory and i use it on a shimano spirex spinning reel.


----------



## TheAnt (Jul 1, 2008)

I like trilene xl but it is limp... that means it casts further but can get scarred up. I keep it on my reel. 

It also tends to not get the curls like stiffer line may.You might want to use a leader. I personally think it is easier to untangle but a real man's nest like hooking a bait bucket or net... no prayer anyways.

XT is tough and does better on abrasion like shell, etc. 
To me, this stuff gets the curls and I use swivels for sure with these. 

XT for the bays and reefs, XL for the surf but suspect the sand bars even eat on it.
The only reason I put XL on is when I have to refill or know I'll be spending time around the oysters.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*Line*



shadslinger said:


> Buck that is very true about one spool being good and another from another run being bad.


Yea I been there too .I wonder if its because of age or storage or exposure to UV or something.Or is it PP Quality Control! !!!!CVA34


----------

